# From Manchester, anyone else near me??



## lydiantribe (Sep 18, 2016)

Looking for 2 fancy mice nr Manchester UK


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome. 
Sorry, I live in the Midlands. There are regular mouse shows in Manchester though and at Sowood.


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome friend  Not much of a help, but I hope you find what you're looking for soon! Seems like you're in a great place for it.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Agoutigoo is in Cheshire memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=5026


----------



## OlyLolly (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey I live in Manchester  I've recently just got 4 mice so am totally new to this. It seems cool though


----------

